# Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut



## Hyper87 (18. November 2014)

Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut
Ich besitze ein HX 750 und muss sagen das mich seit längerer Zeit das Lüftergeräusch sehr stöhrt. Ich glaube das entweder der Lüfter kapput ist oder die Lüftersteuerung. Laut tests soll selbst bei 50% Auslastung der Lüfter kaum bzw. nicht höhrbar sein. Selbst im Windows Betrieb ist er sehr Laut. Das Netzteil ist seit ca. 2 Jahren im einsatz. 

1.Hat jemand das Gleiche Netzteil und kann mir seine eindrücke erläutern?
2.Kann man den Lüfter irgend wie reglen bzw die Drehzahl auslesen? 
3.Wo finde ich den Deutschen Support von Corsair, denn ich will es evtl. einschicken, falls ich wirklich mit meiner vermutung recht habe?


----------



## Bluebeard (19. November 2014)

Hi Jamborce, 

sofern der laute Lüfter tatsächlich dem Netzteil zuzuordnen ist und dieser selbst im Idle schon übermäßig störende Geräusche verursacht, müsste das Netzteil im Rahmen der Garantie einmal ausgetauscht werden. Den Lüfter kann man nicht selber regeln oder auslesen (außer man hat z.B. einen optischen Drehzahlmesser zur Hand).

Support findest du über unser Kundenportal. Das Portal ist selbst in Englisch, aber die Registrierung des Kontos sollte nicht allzu kompliziert sein. Danach einfach eine RMA-Anfrage erstellen. Die Part Number für das HX750 lautet CP-9020031-EU.

Sofern du Hilfe benötigst, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange dauert den im normalfall so eine Reparatur? Wollte Das NT am montag losschicken


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Dezember 2014)

In der Regel wird Ersatz am selben oder nächsten Tag nach Erhalt rausgeschickt. Entsprechend sollte es bis Freitag, spätestens Mitte der darauffolgenden Woche möglich sein. Wenn ein Vorabaustausch nötig ist, ist dies bei Vorhandensein einer Kreditkarte auch möglich. Hierzu einfach im Ticket dies ansprechen und die Kollegen helfen weiter.


----------



## Hyper87 (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Part Number ist falsch. Auf meinem Etikett steht CMPSU-750HXEU und neben der Seriennummer ist kein Lot Code aufgeführt. Ich denke das der dan nicht benötigt wird. Express Replacement kann ich auch nicht anwählen habe dan einfach den Standart angewählt. 
Jetzt muss ich ja erstmal warten bis Corsair mir eine Antwort schickt bevor ich es verschicken kann?

MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Dezember 2014)

Bitte dann entsprechend CMPSU-750HXEU angeben. Zum Lot-Code brauchst du nichts anzugeben wenn du es nicht findest. Die Kollegen erfassen das dann nach Erhalt. Das Netzteil wird in DE bei dir abgeholt werden. Die Details wie es genau abläuft erfährst du im Ticket selbst. Du kannst mir auch gerne die Nummer nennen, dann schau ich mir den Vorgang genauer an.


----------



## Hyper87 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ticketnummer 6557182
Corsair wird mir nächste Woche einen Abhohlauftrag zukommen lassen, damit ich das NT kostenfrei verschicken kann. 
Danke für Ihre unterstützung. 
MFG


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank an Corsair. 
Mein Netzteil wurde nicht Repariert sondern einfach gegen das neuste Model HX750i ausgetauscht. 
Super Service.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Das freut mich für dich. 
Feedback über dass HXi ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2015)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Corsair.
> Mein Netzteil wurde nicht Repariert sondern einfach gegen das neuste Model HX750i ausgetauscht.
> Super Service.



Freut  mich sehr, dass du zufrieden bist. Viel Spaß mit dem HXi!


----------

